# SST-50 2D Mag Mod **29 Pics now**



## Aircraft800 (Dec 10, 2009)

*I wanted to do a little build for my Dad for Christmas, so I grabbed one of the new 2D Mag Rebel LED, nice light, but it needed an upgrade!*








*It has a beautiful new DEEP reflector, I wish I was able to use it, but it would require a new heatsink that was recessed over 1/2” into the tube, so I opted for a standard Mag reflector.*
*First I cut a length of electrical PVC to sleve the 3 LSD NiMh cells.*






*Perfect fit!*












*Now I need to shorten the spring to fit the upgraded cells. Next, de-anodise the tailcap with a little Greassed Lighting degreaser and a little brush and cut down the spring.*












*I’ll be using a Premium SST-50-W65S-F21-GJ102 for this build.*






*I’ll be using a special adjustible SST-50 heatsink built by LedZep.*






*Little Rebel, off with it’s head!*












*A D2Flex for PWD dimming will give me 5 levels, and temperature sensing, so I need to mod the switch for momentary action. Here how I do it.*












*No fancy tools here, just a drill motor and a file.*












*The new switches “+” contact come out so easily!*






*Solder on the “+” lead.*






*All done, not for a little testing*


















*Time to solder up the D2Flex*












*It gets mounted directly to the heatsink with a double layer of Arctic Alumina so it can monitor the temperature.*






*SST-50 gets Arctic Alumina to the pedestal, and the snap ring gets reinstalled.*












*This heatsink uses a set screw to hold it in place, locate and drill the hole, and tighten it down.*






*It looks oh so nice in the smooth Mag reflector!*






*Time for a test! Wowzas!!!*






*This is going to make a great Christmas present for my Dad!*






*I had to ad some glow to top it off, and fill in the space to the reflector.*


----------



## Greg G (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Awesome! I like! :twothumbslovecpf


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Cool! What current is the LED seeing?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Very nice build! :twothumbs


----------



## spc (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Clean build, :thumbsup:
I use the hand held lathe for many things too


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Nice build Matt! Your dad will like that.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***



jasonck08 said:


> Cool! What current is the LED seeing?


 
I've got to be careful, with the batteries hot of the charger (1.45V each) I was seeing 5.21A peak at the tailcap. Now that the batteries bled of that over-voltage, it reads a comfortable 3.65A on high.

:thanks: Thanks for all of the comments!! lovecpf


----------



## Al Combs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Very nice build.:twothumbs I'm sure your dad will love it.:santa:


----------



## stub (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

:thumbsup:Nice build, and Merry Xmas
BTW, where did you get the heat sink?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***



stub said:


> :thumbsup:Nice build, and Merry Xmas
> BTW, where did you get the heat sink?


 
It is a LedZep modified Britelumens P7 heatsink. When I started this build, there wasn't any SST-50 heatsinks available. Now Britelumens is producing them in this thread.


----------



## Frankie02 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

Nice Mod , I wish someone could mod me a Maglite like that lol :tinfoil:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***



Frankie02 said:


> Nice Mod , I wish someone could mod me a Maglite like that lol :tinfoil:


 
I could probably help, the parts are all found here on CPF.


----------



## Dexter (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***

nice work, looks great, I have been studying your pics, Im trying to work out the best way to power a cree mce in a 4d. How come you switched to C cells instead of just using three D cells?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-50 2D Mag Mod **28 Pics***



Dexter said:


> nice work, looks great, I have been studying your pics, Im trying to work out the best way to power a cree mce in a 4d. How come you switched to C cells instead of just using three D cells?


 
Just to keep it a little shorter. It's a 2D Mag, and I wanted to drive the SST-50 with 3.6V, so I needed 3 NiMh cells. That should under drive it most of the time, which will keep it happy.

New picture added, got my glow powder in yesterday!


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 14, 2009)

Matt, 

I'm curious what is your dad going to use for a batt charger?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 14, 2009)

ledaholic said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm curious what is your dad going to use for a batt charger?


 
I bought him the: 
T6278 Smart Universal FAST Charger with LCD 
Delta V Cut-off, Over temperature protection, short circuit protection, and Timer control protection





The price was right, and it seems to work well. I should have ordered myself one ​


----------



## wquiles (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice project dude


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesoeme clean mod! :thumbsup:


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Matt, I found a 15% off coupon to boot! Looks like my nephew will be getting a SST-50 Mag and charger for Christmas.


----------



## supasizefries (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow really nice build.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 15, 2009)

They make great presents! 

It's such a sleeper, no one at work suspected anything. When I turned it on, everyone brought out their lights to compare. It smokes everything. Then I have to explain what I did and disassemble it to show what makes it tick. 

I really think I could sell a ton of these if I could fit it into a 2C Mag like 2 LiMnNi 26650 Cells into a cut down 2.25 C Mag with a 3A buck driver and 3 level PWM dimmer. That would get quite expensive with a charger etc. No one wants anything much bigger than a 2C F/F, and it would be very difficult to keep it cool at 5A. 

I should try 3 X 5000mAh NiMH Sub C in a 2C Mag with PWM dimmer. That would keep the cost down, and the batts should fit in that charger. Nice and small, and a great runtime if not run on high. 

How do I limit current to something like 4A without a big heat generating resistor or using 13 X AMC7135's? Something like putting a restrictor in a hose to keep the flow rate down, not real important to keep it a constant flow, just put a cap on it? I haven't seen any linear regulators for 4A yet.

EDIT: Something like the ISL8014, more info HERE
I wish I knew how to make a PC board to implement it for flashlight use!!


----------



## Fulgeo (Dec 30, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> They make great presents!
> 
> I really think I could sell a ton of these if I could fit it into a 2C Mag like 2 LiMnNi 26650 Cells into a cut down 2.25 C Mag with a 3A buck driver and 3 level PWM dimmer. That would get quite expensive with a charger etc. No one wants anything much bigger than a 2C F/F, and it would be very difficult to keep it cool at 5A.
> 
> How do I limit current to something like 4A without a big heat generating resistor or using 13 X AMC7135's? Something like putting a restrictor in a hose to keep the flow rate down, not real important to keep it a constant flow, just put a cap on it? I haven't seen any linear regulators for 4A yet.



Hey Aircraft800,

I just got done building 9 Christmas P7 flashlight presents for my family and they were a big hit also. I have all the parts in hand to build a SST-50 and a SST-90 flashlight at this time and I have been thinking about how I want to do it. I am going to build a SST-50 first. Looks like you have some practical experience with your build and I need your advice. Do you feel and I do mean feel  that the SST-50 driven at 4A for long periods in a 3D flashlight will not build up too much heat in a flashlight body. By too much heat I mean to hold in your hand. Did you get a chance to run your build for say 30 minutes or more and if so did it get warm or uncomfortably hot in your hand? I have experimented with many P7 builds at 2.8A - 3.0A running for hours and if well heatsinked they only get warm. Say about 100 degrees F. Now with the SST-50 I am tempted to drive it with 12 X AMC7135 on top of 3 X D NiMH cells. Just wondering if I should keep it around 4.0-4.2A or go for the 5.0A. Thanks in advance for any information!


----------

